
Supreme Court of the United States (new Version) - protomyth
https://www.supremecourt.gov/
======
mtgx
Unfortunately all the rulings still seem to be in PDF format. It would be nice
if there was a searcheable database for all the rulings.

~~~
schoen
Cornell LII has one:

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/search/site/?f[0]=bundle%3Asupct...](https://www.law.cornell.edu/search/site/?f\[0\]=bundle%3Asupct_node&)

I'm not sure where to get bulk plaintext downloads of U.S. Reports; maybe Carl
Malamud has some.

